# Sirius Ala Carte Selector



## DFDureiko (Feb 20, 2006)

on the 22nd Dec we activated an Ala Carte capable radio. The online channel selector was down, so it selected 50 channels for us.
The selector is still down, and customer service says it CANT change our channels??
I guess offering this was mandated by the FCC? seems way too long for the system to still be broken on the 26th.
How long can this go on without getting some sort of service rebate, as the service I purchased, is not being provided?
Dan


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

DFDureiko said:


> on the 22nd Dec we activated an Ala Carte capable radio. The online channel selector was down, so it selected 50 channels for us.
> The selector is still down, and customer service says it CANT change our channels??
> I guess offering this was mandated by the FCC? seems way too long for the system to still be broken on the 26th.
> How long can this go on without getting some sort of service rebate, as the service I purchased, is not being provided?
> Dan


Call and ask for credits.


----------



## DFDureiko (Feb 20, 2006)

I did that and got 10.00, but that's not really the point, it's been down for 10 days, and there are two channels I want but can't get as not even THEY can change my channels.
It appeared to be up last night, I selected the channels, made sure the radio was on (in the car) confirmed, nothing, re-sent authorization, nothing, the radio was on two hours, that's when I called, they informed me the system was down and had been. 
I just don't think fixing it is a priority as 10+ days is way too long to get something fixed don't you think
Dan


----------



## ChrisL01 (Jun 19, 2006)

I activated an a la Carte sub on 12/26 (~8pm CST) and it worked just fine. An hour ago I logged into to add a premium channel, sent the re-activation, and I had the channel in 10 seconds.

Chris


----------



## buzzdalf (Jan 27, 2003)

Is there just the 1 radio that can do ala carte?
I was really looking forward to this when I heard it was coming with the merger, but I don't think I can switch to ala carte with my factory car radio?!?


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

No it can't be done with a car radio. That was one of the reasons I didn't want the merger in the first place. Because I just have Sat. Radio in the car and that was the one thing that was made clear from the beginning that with a car radio there could be no a la carte   That was one reason I couldn't understand why so many people wanted the merger. All along I have heard how much business Sat. Radio gets from cars, but then a big part of what helpd the merger to past was something that can't be used on a car radio  May be a lot of people have both a car radio and also a house radio :shrug:


----------



## buzzdalf (Jan 27, 2003)

OK. 
Thanks for clearing up my confusion for me


----------



## DrZaius (Jan 24, 2006)

Dolly said:


> No it can't be done with a car radio. That was one of the reasons I didn't want the merger in the first place. Because I just have Sat. Radio in the car and that was the one thing that was made clear from the beginning that with a car radio there could be no a la carte   That was one reason I couldn't understand why so many people wanted the merger. All along I have heard how much business Sat. Radio gets from cars, but then a big part of what helpd the merger to past was something that can't be used on a car radio  May be a lot of people have both a car radio and also a house radio :shrug:


There are suppose to be new car radio's that will be able to do a la carte. You guys just have to give it some time. A lot of new radio's portable and car will be out this year.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

I got the same error message. It just so happened that I ran to the kitchen for a few minutes... I had left that page on display and when I came back, the channel selector screen was up and I was able to update my list of channels I wanted.

I had installed a new receiver in my car and my wife's. I learned that, even though the radios are on the same account, you have to go set them up separately. When I went to setup the 2nd receiver, it gave me the same error message but, after a few minutes and attempts, I was able to get in and change.

Keep trying--just because it says it's down doesn't mean it is.


----------



## Ozwalt (Feb 24, 2009)

If they can produce an a la carte radio that works and also gives me the choice of both the Sirius and XM stations (and they make it AFFORDABLE), they may be able to keep me as a subscriber. Otherwise, I'm afraid I'm starting to pack.


----------

